# Bitte um eure Hilfe bezüglich 4K-Monitor (ASUS MG28UQ)



## 19Daniel92 (25. November 2018)

*Bitte um eure Hilfe bezüglich 4K-Monitor (ASUS MG28UQ)*

Liebes PC-Gameshardware-Forum  
Ich hätte gerne eure Meinung bezüglich meines Monitorproblems gehört und was ihr an meiner Stelle machen würdet. 
Ich habe mir vor paar Wochen einen Samsung U28E590D gekauft, welcher wieder zurück ging, weil ich mit der Bildqualität nicht zufrieden war. Er war zwar mega hell aber das Bild bzw der Kontrast usw war nicht meins. Habe ihn dann gegen einen ASUS MG28UQ getauscht, welcher ein bisschen besser ist aber immernoch nicht das Optimum denke ich. Deshalb wollte ich ihn evtl gegen einen Acer Predator XB281HK tauschen, was meint ihr dazu? Ist der bedeutend besser als mein ASUS? Denn preislich ist es schon ein großer Unterschied. Oder wäre ein zweiter ASUS besser für mich geeignet?
Zu den Problemen mit dem ASUS: Erstens kann ich die Treiber auf der mitgelieferten CD nicht wirklich verwenden, auch das "ASUS DisplayWidget" kann ich nicht benutzen, da es immer abhaut, wenn ich drauf klicken will. Und zweitens kann ich die Farbtiefe mit dem ASUS nicht auf 10 bpc wie auf dem Samsung, sondern nur auf 8 bpc stellen, obwohl der ASUS ebenfalls 10 bpc Farbtiefe haben sollte. Ich weiß einfach nicht weiter und ob ich den ASUS behalten sollte oder lieber etwas drauflege und mir einen besseren holen sollte? Was meint ihr dazu oder hättet ihr eine Alternative für mich? Sollte 4K Auflösung, 1ms Reaktionszeit und 24-28 Zoll haben und bis maximal 550 Euro kosten (gerne auch weniger^^)
Schonmal vielen, lieben Dank für eure Antworten
Wünsch euch einen schönen Feiertag
Liebste Grüße


----------



## 19Daniel92 (25. November 2018)

*AW: Bitte um eure Hilfe bezüglich 4K-Monitor (ASUS MG28UQ)*

hat keiner eine Idee?


----------



## JoM79 (25. November 2018)

*AW: Bitte um eure Hilfe bezüglich 4K-Monitor (ASUS MG28UQ)*

Es ist Sonntag Abend, erwartest du wirklich nach 2 Stunden eine Antwort?

Da du ja bei TN bleiben willst, wirst du bei der Bildqualität bei keinem einen Sprung machen.
Beim Acer bezahlst du mal eben knapp 300€ Aufpreis für Gsync, gegenüber dem vergleicbaren Acer ohne Gsync.
Sind dir die 1ms wirklich so wichtig?


----------



## 19Daniel92 (25. November 2018)

*AW: Bitte um eure Hilfe bezüglich 4K-Monitor (ASUS MG28UQ)*

Vielen Dank für deine Nachricht  
Muss nicht unbedingt bei TN bleiben wenn es in dieser Preisklasse andere bessere Altenativen gibt.
Welches Modell meinst du mit ohne Gsync von Acer und bringt das GSync viel? (Grafikkarte ist eine GTX 1080 Aero OC falls das wichtig ist)
Gute Frage. Kenne halt nur Monitore mit 1ms und habe daher leider keine Vergleichsmöglichkeiten aber was würdest du an meiner Stelle machen? 
Danke für deine Nachricht 
Wünsch dir einen schönen Sonntag  
Liebe Grüße


----------



## Lichtbringer1 (25. November 2018)

*AW: Bitte um eure Hilfe bezüglich 4K-Monitor (ASUS MG28UQ)*

Monitore mit 1ms? Da kenne ich vielleicht einen und das ist ein 1080p 240hz Monitor mit extremen Overdrive.....Die 1ms sind wohl eher 5ms also sollte das nicht das Hauptargument sein. Schau dir mal Ips oder Va Monitore an. Deren Farben/Schärfe/Kontrast sind viel besser als die der TN Monitore


----------



## 19Daniel92 (25. November 2018)

*AW: Bitte um eure Hilfe bezüglich 4K-Monitor (ASUS MG28UQ)*



Lichtbringer1 schrieb:


> Monitore mit 1ms? Da kenne ich vielleicht einen und das ist ein 1080p 240hz Monitor mit extremen Overdrive.....
> Echt? Von denen gibts doch aktuell reichlich oder nicht?
> 
> Die 1ms sind wohl eher 5ms also sollte das nicht das Hauptargument sein.
> ...


Kannst du mir da einen empfehlen für bis maximal 550 (gerne weniger)? Weil von denen kenne ich keinen leider 
Vielen Dank für deine Nachricht
Liebe Grüße


----------



## 19Daniel92 (25. November 2018)

*AW: Bitte um eure Hilfe bezüglich 4K-Monitor (ASUS MG28UQ)*

.....


----------



## JoM79 (25. November 2018)

*AW: Bitte um eure Hilfe bezüglich 4K-Monitor (ASUS MG28UQ)*



Lichtbringer1 schrieb:


> Monitore mit 1ms? Da kenne ich vielleicht einen und das ist ein 1080p 240hz Monitor mit extremen Overdrive.....Die 1ms sind wohl eher 5ms also sollte das nicht das Hauptargument sein. Schau dir mal Ips oder Va Monitore an. Deren Farben/Schärfe/Kontrast sind viel besser als die der TN Monitore


Stimmt beides nicht.
Als Bestwert schafft ein moderner TN ca. 2ms GtG ohne Überschwinger.
Durchschnittlich sind es etwa 4ms GtG, B/W und CtC, wie gesagt ohne Überschwinger.
IPS kann bei CtC gut mithalten, ist aber bei B/W und GtG eher bei 7-8ms im Schnitt.
VA ist ohne Überschwinger noch etwas langsamer und die Reaktionszeiten schwanken stärker je nach Bild.

Thema Kontrast ist nur VA viel besser als TN.
Die Schärfe wird bei den meisten TNs durch das aggressive Coating zerstört.
Bei den Farben hat TN stark aufgeholt, zumindest die neuen 8bit WQHD 144Hz Panel.

Jedes Panel hat halt seine Vor-und Nachteile.
Kommt halt immer drauf an, was man haben will.


----------



## 19Daniel92 (26. November 2018)

*AW: Bitte um eure Hilfe bezüglich 4K-Monitor (ASUS MG28UQ)*

Vielen Dank für deine Antwort  
Und was für einen würdest du dir an meiner Stelle holen bis max 550? 
Merkt man den Unterschied zwischen 1ms und 4ms Reaktionszeit sehr?
Panel ist mir egal, sollte rein fürs Gaming sein


----------



## JoM79 (26. November 2018)

*AW: Bitte um eure Hilfe bezüglich 4K-Monitor (ASUS MG28UQ)*

Keine Ahnung ob du das merkst, ist bei jedem Menschen anderes.
Ich würde mir, was ich ja auch habe, einen WQHD 144Hz holen.
Aber wenn es UHD sein sein, dann die Standardempfehlung LG 27MU67


----------



## 19Daniel92 (26. November 2018)

*AW: Bitte um eure Hilfe bezüglich 4K-Monitor (ASUS MG28UQ)*

@JoM79: Und was wäre die Empfehlung für 144 Hz WQHD, bestmögliche Reaktionszeit, sehr gutes Bild und bis maximal 600 Euro (gerne weniger)? Wird ausschließlich zum Zocken genutzt mit einem  i7 7700K plus GTX 1080 Aero OC und 16 GB RAM falls das dafür wichtig sein sollte)?


----------



## 19Daniel92 (3. Dezember 2018)

*AW: Bitte um eure Hilfe bezüglich 4K-Monitor (ASUS MG28UQ)*

Es wurde ein Acer Predator XB271Hu mit WQHD und 144-165 Hz. Ist es normal, dass ich bei neuen Games nur 80 fps bekomme? Weil bräuchte ja weit über 100 um den Monitor zu befeuern oder nicht?
Und denkt ihr von 16 auf 32 GB Ram zu erhöhen lohnt sich? Müsste mir 2x 16 GB kaufen, da ich leider nur 2 Steckplätze habe


----------



## Lichtbringer1 (3. Dezember 2018)

*AW: Bitte um eure Hilfe bezüglich 4K-Monitor (ASUS MG28UQ)*



19Daniel92 schrieb:


> Es wurde ein Acer Predator XB271Hu mit WQHD und 144-165 Hz. Ist es normal, dass ich bei neuen Games nur 80 fps bekomme? Weil bräuchte ja weit über 100 um den Monitor zu befeuern oder nicht?
> Und denkt ihr von 16 auf 32 GB Ram zu erhöhen lohnt sich? Müsste mir 2x 16 GB kaufen, da ich leider nur 2 Steckplätze habe



Ja du hast bei neuen games nicht so viele fps, wenn deine Grafikkarte nicht so gut ist aber für einen 165hz Monitor sind auch 60fps in Ordnung, da die 165hz immer Anliegen.

165fps zu bekommen ist bei hohen/sehr hohen Details allerdings ziemlich schwierig, wenn die Grafikkarte keine Geldschleuder ist. 

32GB 3200mhz RAM glätten deine Frametimes und lassen einige Spiele viel besser laufen. Ob du allerdings besagte Spiele spielst, weiß ich nicht.


----------



## 19Daniel92 (3. Dezember 2018)

*AW: Bitte um eure Hilfe bezüglich 4K-Monitor (ASUS MG28UQ)*

brauch ich also nicht 165 fps um einen Vorteil von den 165 Hz zu haben?
Grafikkarte ist eine GTX 1080 aero OC


----------



## Lichtbringer1 (3. Dezember 2018)

*AW: Bitte um eure Hilfe bezüglich 4K-Monitor (ASUS MG28UQ)*



19Daniel92 schrieb:


> brauch ich also nicht 165 fps um einen Vorteil von den 165 Hz zu haben?
> Grafikkarte ist eine GTX 1080 aero OC



Brauchst du nicht. Die maximalen Hz liegen immer an. Es sei denn du nutzt g sync.


----------



## 19Daniel92 (3. Dezember 2018)

*AW: Bitte um eure Hilfe bezüglich 4K-Monitor (ASUS MG28UQ)*



Lichtbringer1 schrieb:


> Brauchst du nicht. Die maximalen Hz liegen immer an. Es sei denn du nutzt g sync.



Das heißt? Und wie kann ich Gsync ausschalten?


----------



## JoM79 (3. Dezember 2018)

*AW: Bitte um eure Hilfe bezüglich 4K-Monitor (ASUS MG28UQ)*

Warum willst du Gsync ausschalten?
Du hast doch extra Geld dafür bezahlt.


----------



## Lichtbringer1 (4. Dezember 2018)

*AW: Bitte um eure Hilfe bezüglich 4K-Monitor (ASUS MG28UQ)*



19Daniel92 schrieb:


> Das heißt? Und wie kann ich Gsync ausschalten?



Gsync synct die Hz mit den fps um Tearing zu vermeiden. Das ist nichts schlechtes, solange du über 70 fps hast.

Bzw bei einem 60hz Monitor ist Gsync im Bereich von 40-60fps meistens super aber bei 144hz+ Monitoren ist Gsync bei unter 70 fps teilweise störend.


----------



## 19Daniel92 (6. Dezember 2018)

*AW: Bitte um eure Hilfe bezüglich 4K-Monitor (ASUS MG28UQ)*



JoM79 schrieb:


> Warum willst du Gsync ausschalten?
> Du hast doch extra Geld dafür bezahlt.


Okay alles klar, danke  
Und wenn ich Gsync in der NVIDIA-Systemsteuerung eingeschaltet habe muss VSync auf Aus, richtig?


----------



## 19Daniel92 (6. Dezember 2018)

*AW: Bitte um eure Hilfe bezüglich 4K-Monitor (ASUS MG28UQ)*



Lichtbringer1 schrieb:


> Gsync synct die Hz mit den fps um Tearing zu vermeiden. Das ist nichts schlechtes, solange du über 70 fps hast.
> 
> Bzw bei einem 60hz Monitor ist Gsync im Bereich von 40-60fps meistens super aber bei 144hz+ Monitoren ist Gsync bei unter 70 fps teilweise störend.



Also kann ich das bei 70+ fps getrost an lassen?
Und wieviel fps sollte ich so in etwa anpeilen?  100 oder mehr? (Ich kann bis 165)


----------



## JoM79 (6. Dezember 2018)

*AW: Bitte um eure Hilfe bezüglich 4K-Monitor (ASUS MG28UQ)*

Kannst du, aber wenn dann die fps die Hertz des Monitors übersteigen, geht Gsync automatisch aus.
Vsync wirkt in dem Fall als Limiter und ich hatte es bei mir immer mit an, ist von Nvidia eigentlich auch so vorgesehen.


----------



## 19Daniel92 (6. Dezember 2018)

*AW: Bitte um eure Hilfe bezüglich 4K-Monitor (ASUS MG28UQ)*



JoM79 schrieb:


> Kannst du, aber wenn dann die fps die Hertz des Monitors übersteigen, geht Gsync automatisch aus.
> Vsync wirkt in dem Fall als Limiter und ich hatte es bei mir immer mit an, ist von Nvidia eigentlich auch so vorgesehen.



Also praktisch Gsync plus Vsync aktivieren? (Außer wenn man mehr fps hätte als der Monitor Hz hat, was bei mir nie der Fall ist)
Kannst du mir vielleicht ein Programm oder Ähnliches empfehlen, womit man den Monitor richtig einstellen kann und was ich in den NVIDIA-Systemsteuerung einstellen sollte?
Vielen Dank
Liebe Grüße


----------



## JoM79 (6. Dezember 2018)

*AW: Bitte um eure Hilfe bezüglich 4K-Monitor (ASUS MG28UQ)*

Genau anders herum.
Hast du nie mehr fps als Hertz, brauchst du auch keine Begrenzung damit Gsync aktiv bleibt.

Einstellen kannst du erstmal mit Windows.
Einfach dccw in der Suchleiste oder dccw.exe unter Ausführen eingeben und den Anweisungen folgen.
Willst du farbgenau arbeiten, brauchst du ein Colorimeter.
Aber im Prinzip kannst du den Monitor auch so einstellen, wie dir das Bild am besten gefällt.


----------



## 19Daniel92 (6. Dezember 2018)

*AW: Bitte um eure Hilfe bezüglich 4K-Monitor (ASUS MG28UQ)*



JoM79 schrieb:


> Genau anders herum.
> Hast du nie mehr fps als Hertz, brauchst du auch keine Begrenzung damit Gsync aktiv bleibt.
> 
> Einstellen kannst du erstmal mit Windows.
> ...



Vielen Dank für deine Antwort, weiß ich echt zu schätzen...
Okay und was davon sollte ich an meinem PC auf An oder aus stellen bei nie mehr fps als Hz?
Will eigentlich nur meinen neuen Gaming-Monitor so gut wie möglich einstellen, wovon ich absolut keine Ahnung habe ehrlich gesagt. Hab halt früher immer auf PlayStation plus großen TV gezockt und jetzt zu Computer mit WQHD 144 bzw 165 Hz-Monitor gewechselt. Bei der Konsole war alles immer gleich richtig eingestellt oder man konnte erst garnix einstellen. Bei dem PC ist alles mit tausend Einstellungen verbunden und ich habe absolut keinen Plan was das Richtige ist


----------



## JoM79 (7. Dezember 2018)

*AW: Bitte um eure Hilfe bezüglich 4K-Monitor (ASUS MG28UQ)*

Stell einfach Gsync+Vsync an und fertig.
Da brauchst du dir keine Gedanken machen.


----------



## 19Daniel92 (7. Dezember 2018)

*AW: Bitte um eure Hilfe bezüglich 4K-Monitor (ASUS MG28UQ)*



JoM79 schrieb:


> Stell einfach Gsync+Vsync an und fertig.
> Da brauchst du dir keine Gedanken machen.



Okay dankeschön  
Die NVIDIA-Systemsteuerung habe ich auf Standart und in Geforce Experience gehe ich soweit nach Qualität, dass zwischen 100 bis 144 fps rauskommen, okay so?


----------



## JoM79 (7. Dezember 2018)

*AW: Bitte um eure Hilfe bezüglich 4K-Monitor (ASUS MG28UQ)*

Experience nutze ich leider nicht, da ich meine Spiele lieber selber einstelle.


----------



## 19Daniel92 (7. Dezember 2018)

*AW: Bitte um eure Hilfe bezüglich 4K-Monitor (ASUS MG28UQ)*

was benutzst du anstelle von Geforce Experience und kannst du mir einen groben Fahrplan für die Einstellungen geben?
(PC ist ein i7 7700K, 16 GB RAM, GTX 1080 Aero OC falls das wichtig ist?)
Braucht man Antialiasing bei WQHD?


----------



## JoM79 (7. Dezember 2018)

*AW: Bitte um eure Hilfe bezüglich 4K-Monitor (ASUS MG28UQ)*

Na die Einstellungen im Spiel.
Ich probier halt erstmal so aus und wenn mir was nicht passt, stelle ich was um.
Ob du AA brauchst, musst du selber entscheiden, ich hab es eigentlich immer an.


----------



## 19Daniel92 (7. Dezember 2018)

*AW: Bitte um eure Hilfe bezüglich 4K-Monitor (ASUS MG28UQ)*



JoM79 schrieb:


> Na die Einstellungen im Spiel.
> Ich probier halt erstmal so aus und wenn mir was nicht passt, stelle ich was um.
> Ob du AA brauchst, musst du selber entscheiden, ich hab es eigentlich immer an.


Und bei wieviel fps bewegst du dich dann in etwa?


----------



## JoM79 (7. Dezember 2018)

*AW: Bitte um eure Hilfe bezüglich 4K-Monitor (ASUS MG28UQ)*

Meist bei 100-150.
Kann je nach Spiel aber auch mal auf 70-80 abfallen.


----------



## 19Daniel92 (7. Dezember 2018)

*AW: Bitte um eure Hilfe bezüglich 4K-Monitor (ASUS MG28UQ)*



JoM79 schrieb:


> Meist bei 100-150.
> Kann je nach Spiel aber auch mal auf 70-80 abfallen.


Macht das nix wenn es manchmal nur 80 sind oder so? Weil ich dachte immer, dass sich die 144 Hz nur lohnen, wenn man auch soviel fps hat


----------



## JoM79 (7. Dezember 2018)

*AW: Bitte um eure Hilfe bezüglich 4K-Monitor (ASUS MG28UQ)*

Klar siehst du einen Unterschied, aber lohnen tun sich die 144Hz auch bei 40fps.
Ob es sinvoll ist, ist wieder einen andere Sache.
Deswegen versuchen die meisten Leute halt auch möchlichst an Optimum zu kommen.


----------



## 19Daniel92 (7. Dezember 2018)

*AW: Bitte um eure Hilfe bezüglich 4K-Monitor (ASUS MG28UQ)*



JoM79 schrieb:


> Klar siehst du einen Unterschied, aber lohnen tun sich die 144Hz auch bei 40fps.
> Ob es sinvoll ist, ist wieder einen andere Sache.
> Deswegen versuchen die meisten Leute halt auch möchlichst an Optimum zu kommen.



Okay alles klar dankeschön. 
Was für einen PC plus Monitor hast du denn?


----------



## 19Daniel92 (9. Dezember 2018)

*AW: Bitte um eure Hilfe bezüglich 4K-Monitor (ASUS MG28UQ)*

P.S.: Ist es normal, dass ich bei einem Spiel im randlosen Fenstermodus viel mehr fps bekomme als im Vollbildmodus? Weil das randlose ist im Endeffekt genauso groß oder gibt es da andere Unterschiede?


----------



## 19Daniel92 (14. Dezember 2018)

*AW: Bitte um eure Hilfe bezüglich 4K-Monitor (ASUS MG28UQ)*

Keiner von euch eine Idee?
Und welche Games mit guter Grafik könnt ihr mir empfehlen?
Dankeschön


----------



## JoM79 (14. Dezember 2018)

*AW: Bitte um eure Hilfe bezüglich 4K-Monitor (ASUS MG28UQ)*

Hat du bei beiden die gleiche Auflösung?


----------



## 19Daniel92 (15. Dezember 2018)

*AW: Bitte um eure Hilfe bezüglich 4K-Monitor (ASUS MG28UQ)*

jap bei beidem 2560x1440 bei 165 Hertz


----------



## JoM79 (15. Dezember 2018)

*AW: Bitte um eure Hilfe bezüglich 4K-Monitor (ASUS MG28UQ)*

Dann sollte es keine Unterschiede geben.
Eventuell hast du bei Vollbild ne Auflösungsskalierung im Spiel aktiv, die beim Fenstermodus nicht aktiv ist.


----------



## 19Daniel92 (15. Dezember 2018)

*AW: Bitte um eure Hilfe bezüglich 4K-Monitor (ASUS MG28UQ)*

wie meinst du das?


----------



## JoM79 (15. Dezember 2018)

*AW: Bitte um eure Hilfe bezüglich 4K-Monitor (ASUS MG28UQ)*

Du hast doch bei vielen Spielen im Grafikmenü den Punkt Auflösungsskalierung, Skalierung oder ähnliches.
Zusammen mit nem Prozentregler und wen der zB bei Vollbild auf 175% steht aber bei Fesntermodus aus ist, dann hast du automatisch mehr fps.


----------



## 19Daniel92 (15. Dezember 2018)

*AW: Bitte um eure Hilfe bezüglich 4K-Monitor (ASUS MG28UQ)*

Ach das meinst du. Nein, der ist gleich


----------



## JoM79 (15. Dezember 2018)

*AW: Bitte um eure Hilfe bezüglich 4K-Monitor (ASUS MG28UQ)*

Und deine Desktopauflösung ist auch WQHD?


----------

